

How Apple Used Product Placement To Mess With Your Subconscious - esornoso
http://lureofmac.com/11-ways-apple-ads-messed-with-you/

======
siliconbeach
Be a yardstick of quality. Some people aren’t used to an environment where
excellence is expected. -Steve Jobs

------
getglue
Apple brands itself like no other tech company. It's appeal to the massive is
incredible.

